# winch wont work



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

I just installed my rt15 winch to my atv and it will not work. There is a red wire comming out of the contactor which says its for a remote control, which i am not going to be using, so what do i have to do with that wire? leave it as it is? wrap it in electrical tape? Would that cause the winch not to work? If im reading the instructions correctly it says if you just hook the red to red and the black to black on the batery it should work.(the atv is running and it still wont work) is this true because mine does not work. is there something else that you have to do to them? Im getting pretty frusterated with this thing, its got more dirrections on how to hook it the stupid cable to a tree than it does on how to mount/wire the thing.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've never wired a winch to an ATV but it shouldn't be too difficult. If you were to hook it red to red and black to black right to the battery it should run whether the ATV is running or not. That red wire for the remote is probably a switch lead I'd think. That's all that a remote would be is a switch. When you have it hooked up r-r and b-b is there a switch directly on the winch somewhere to activate it? There would have to be or it would start running as soon as you hooked it up. Is there a schematic somewhere in the installation instructions? If I can come up with anything else that may help I'll post it.

Good luck!

John


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

hook up the remote and see if it works.the internal wiring might be set up to use the remote ..personally I like the remote


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

jpollman-yes there is a schematic but i just shows a very low end diragram of the wiring, most of it is on how to wire the remote, wich i dont even have. On the winch thers a freespool switch so you can pull the cabel out and after its hooked up it says to flip it back and youll be good to go,...... nothing happens....?

roger23- I did not order a remote with it, the rocker switch is goodenough for me.

Im going to the dealership today and see what they say.


Kevin


----------



## Dasher (Jan 12, 2004)

It might be that since you did not connect the red wire to the remote that it has created an open in the circuit. This would cause the winch not to work even though you are using the toggel swith and have the red and black wires connected to the battery. Contact the winch manufacturer for more info. Good luck as the winches do come in handy.


----------

